# Promethean Sun - Salamanders Horus Heresy



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

A new Horus Heresy novella is in the works by Nick Kyme. Might we finally discover what happened to Vulkan on Isstvan V?

Hope so. 

http://www.nickkyme.com/


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

but will the book be part of the Horus Heresy series or just an independent book set during the HH?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice find _Mal_.

_"I’m 9,500 words into Promethean Sun. This is a BL novella set during the Horus Heresy and featuring the Salamanders. Oh, and Vulkan is pretty much in it all the way through. And… start the wooting now.

Very happy with how it’s progressing so far. It took a while to find its momentum but almost hitting the first third mark helped. My target for the weekend was actually 10,000 words and with another full session tomorrow I’m easily going to achieve that. Good times."_

Sounds interesting, especially considering Vulkan will feature all the way through.



Ferrus Manus said:


> but will the book be part of the Horus Heresy series or just an independent book set during the HH?


Do you class the Audios as part of the Series? Same principle applies here I would imagine.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohh, can't wait for it . As a huge fan of the Salamanders, anything about the HH will be a must read.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

We are getting Promethean Sun, and after that Nocturne! I wander what connection will be beetween 2. As a Sally player i'm really looking forward to it. Salamander was ok, but Firedrake is pretty good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome, another novella to add to the collection, and its about one of the coolest Astartes chapters, the Salamanders and Heresy-era Salamanders to boot. And Vulkan, what more could we ask for.

Into the fires of battle!, unto the anvil of war!


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I really can't wait to find something out about Vulkan! Of all of the Primarchs, his is the life almost totally lost in the darkness. Which is kind ironic...

GFP


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Goodstuff, was really a fan of _Firedrake_, even though this is HH era Salamanders.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

Straight from his blog.



> First up: Promethean Sun
> 
> Just what the hell is that all about? (Okay, so I paraphrased a bit…)
> 
> ...


Its going to be a limited edition novella by the sounds of it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This is going to be awesome! :yahoo:


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm glad they're getting another crack of the whip. I had been wondering would that be it for the Raven Guard, Salamanders and Iron Hands in the HH series what with them already having been near wiped out at the Dropsite Massacre.

Anyone think we might see whats left of the above legions and their primarchs play an active part in the heresy or will they just go back to their homeworlds post Isstvan?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

This is brilliant. First we're getting Raven Guard, now we're getting Salamanders. Just need the White Scars and Iron Hands too go aswell.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So it will be an audio for HH (like Ravens Flight and Garro: Oath of moment) or is it a 40k novel that takes place during the Horus Heresy?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a novella.

Kind of like this.

I don't think we know whether or not it will be limited edition yet though.


----------



## RuneGuard (Jan 10, 2011)

Im pretty sure they will make this Limited Edition, just like they did with Iron Warrior and Daenythos.

Soon as this goes up for pre order im buying it, because this ladies and gents is gonna sell fast. :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kyme has confirmed that this is indeed a limited edition novella. And that Neil Roberts will be doing the cover, you know him as the man who did the cover arts for Thorpe's _Eldar Path_ series and the cover of _Nemesis_.



Nick Kyme said:


> This is a novella in much the same format as Iron Warrior and Daenythos that were released by BL last year. The difference with this one is that there won’t be lots of pictures and what have you (other than a fookin’ kick-ass cover by Neil Roberts – aka ‘The Louth Legend’ – here’s a link to his site – this is the first cover he’s done for me and I am soooo looking forward to seeing the results), just lots of story, baby.
> 
> It’s intended as a bit of a prequel to a future Vulkan novel (which, fingers firmly crossed, I’ll get to write) and so is set during the years of the Great Crusade. Now, don’t piss and moan because it’s not moving the story along or blah, blah – that’s to come. Be patient, this one builds to that later stuff and does some of the ground work, ‘kay?
> 
> ...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It's a novella.
> 
> Kind of like this.
> 
> I don't think we know whether or not it will be limited edition yet though.


Ive never even heard about those books so I should feel ashamed! Sucks that its limited edition, I bet I wont get my hands on it then.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm not pleased that the Horus Heresy is being dragged into the extortionate realms of Novellas to be honest. Sure, if fans of 'regular' series set within the 40k time-period wish for 'extra' stuff from their favorite authors/characters, but the Horus Heresy? What about people who enjoy the series but are unaware of this product? (I can bet a hefty amount of sales are down to random customers purchasing on a whim within bookstores) what if avid fans cannot afford said title? Etc...

I always thought, from some petty moral point of view, that the Horus Heresy series was... 'above' Black Library's money-making schism, but I was clearly wrong.

If a future, full-length novel centered around the Salamanders Legion, Vulkan and the involvement at the Dropsite Massacre is written I'll have mixed feelings: I'm sure Kyme would do a stunning job, and yet, by this mechanism, every-other-Legion should be given a novel. Even the Night Lords and Iron Warriors - despite having 40k novels that demonstrate their fall well enough. However, am I just the only person who, after 3 years of retellings of Isstvan V, and 5 years overall, just wants Terra?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst i don't agree on wanting the Seige to come sooner rather than later, i do agree that making this book a limited edition is a bit off.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Perhaps this one will be a bit cheaper, I would say £20 would be the perfect price for the novellas. I'll still pay £30 for it but I do wish they were cheaper.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if there will be no pictures at all or just not very many


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonbob said:


> I wonder if there will be no pictures at all or just not very many


Actually this one will be lacking the number of artwork that the others have had. _Promethean Sun_, according to its author Mr Kyme, is all about the story.


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Hopefully it will be available on this side of the pond...


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Only 2 hours and 5 minutes to go.....creditcard on standby, 3000 copies and one WILL BE MINE.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Whoohoo, got mine! :biggrin:


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

Me too!!! 

€40 plus € 24 delivery is a ridiculous amount but what the hell...you only live once!

Only a thousand or so copies left people, so hurry if you want yours.....


----------



## everittil (Apr 21, 2011)

Black library have finally got Promethean Sun back on and there are 313 copies left. There has been no e-mail saying this so no huge rush on so if you have not got a copy get over there quick!


----------

